# Can't Add to Historical Sales Database (Never Mind!)



## jlwquilter (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi. Trying to do my part and give back a small measure of what I personally have gained from this site  

I tried to add my recent TS purchase info but after filling in the form and hitting submit, I get the following error: (and it says "Bad Request" in the command line)

The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

Am I doing something wrong?

Add: Yep - I tried again and I see where I had inadvertantly skipped clicking on "deeded" and this made the form incomplete. Would have been nice if it had told me that


----------

